# NEU - Neuren Pharmaceuticals



## tech/a (29 September 2007)

Any fundies have any info on NEU.
I'm testing some technical stuff and they came up.
Appreciate anything you have.


----------



## J.B.Nimble (23 July 2008)

I guess they have probably popped up again then... For the second time in a month this is trying hard to break out. The good news is starting to flow - the Glypromate first phase 3 trial is going to wrap up much faster due to better quality of data (doesn't necessarily mean better result, just more statistical precision) but then the latest announcement is a beauty

"Neuren Pharmaceuticals (ASX:NEU) announced today that Glypromate and NNZ-2566 for neuro-protection in cardio-pulmonary bypass and traumatic brain injury (TBI) have been selected as one of the Top 10 most promising neuroscience projects available for partnering by an independent committee assembled by Windhover Information, a leading provider of business information products and services to senior executives in the pharmaceutical, biotechnology and medical device industries."

Background on this is that guys behind NEU wrote the book on how brain cells die. Interestingly enough, it is not an instantaneous deal - it happens in about three phases over many hours after the event. And they have been working on ways to interfere with the dying process. 

The compounds likely to star are those mentioned above. Glypromate is first cab off the rank with possible commercialisation just a trial away... It is being applied to heart bypass surgery because (dirty litttle medical secret here) so many patients come out of surgery with... ahemm... impaired faculties and it is quite some time before they recover. No doubt there will be other applications to follow - this is simply the easiest to prove and not to hard to sell - "Now sir, before we operate, would you like to take the little pill that stops your brain from aging 30 years in the next 30 hours?" I don't imagine there would be too many refusals to that pitch... 

The other star compound is NN2566 - interesting enough for the US Department of Defence to get in on the act and contribute funds and trial support. It appears it could find some use in treating shell shocked troopers and any other poor soul who takes a nasty blow to the head. 

Potential market size looks appealing, but even more appealing is the lack of competition. There doesn't seem to be anyone else working this territory. Comparison to the "gold standard of treatment" is somewhat easier when there is no other treatment... 

They have a bunch of other compounds at various stages of development. None of this sounds as sexy as a cure for HIV or for cancer (although they have some good stuff going on there), but the odds of getting compounds to market feel a lot higher than for companies in those crowded fields.

Confession time - I love the potential of this company but I may be biased... this is the only biotech I hold, and I only got in to them on account of a news story I saw on their cancer work (at a time when my nearest and dearest was fighting the good fight)  Thereafter I considered them as great if it comes off, but otherwise I was happy to write off my investment as a donation to a worthy cause... Anyway, now it is happy days for my N&D and all I see is blue sky... Doesn't really rate as a sound investment strategy but I'm happy


----------



## pointr (23 July 2008)

Yes JB Nimble , I'm a bit like you NEU is the only biotech we own. We also coughed up for their last capital raising. The fact one of their compounds are being promoted in the top 10 neuroscience prospects has to be a good sign. It is a long road from trial drug to profits, but it would be great if they get there for the patients and hopefully the investors as well. We are about minus 75% on our 'investment', but not a big amount of dollars fortunately.


----------



## Plissken47 (23 July 2008)

Glad to see somebody else invested in this.  It's a little hard to believe that the company is only worth about $20-30 million with this kind of a pipeline.  I suppose it would have been better if there was some phase IIb data showing efficacy.

The market is huge for Glypromate.  CABG is only a first step.  

If Glypromate shows good efficacy, then this stock ought to rocket.

I bought at 0.42, so I feel your pain with respect to losing ~75% of one's investment.


----------



## J.B.Nimble (23 July 2008)

We must have all jumped in together - I first got in at 0.39 but have returned for more on several occasions. I'm red but not badly so... I should have picked up more in the sub 0.10 range but I had already found alternative ways to lose money. 

The capital raisings are predictable enough, but the extent to which the sp got whacked down on the last raise seemed a bit excessive... Hopefully we don't see too many more capital raises. I was interested to see in the annual report that they had got to the stage of writing term sheets with potential out licencing partners for their pre-clinical compounds. I'm quietly hoping for a positive announcement with some cash involved - maybe even enough to get us through to commercialisation of Glypromate? Probably too much to hope but at least they seem as interested as we are in finding a way to stop the bleeding... 

Whatever the outcome of out-licencing, I intend to stay the distance. The potential returns on this are real blue sky stuff... The red ink may hurt now but I'm comfortable that this will reward the patient investor.


----------



## Plissken47 (6 August 2008)

Great!  Another share dilution 

To make matters worse, I don't live in NZ or Australia 

This company has a good pipeline.  I guess we'll have to wait until the end of the year to see if the wait has been worth it.


----------



## J.B.Nimble (6 August 2008)

We're in the same boat Plissken. I would happily buy in the SPP but I'm not eligible. I'll have to do some topping up after the sp takes the inevitable battering. I'm just glad that they could secure the funding to carry them through to the announcement of top level Glypromate efficay results. This one is going to turn the corner soon and future funding rounds will be much less painful...


----------



## pointr (16 April 2009)

Some quite significant % movements in the share price of this over the last 2 days, albeit off a very low base???


----------



## J.B.Nimble (16 April 2009)

pointr said:


> Some quite significant % movements in the share price of this over the last 2 days, albeit off a very low base???




Something is up. Big volume spike today and prices up as high as 2.5 cents from recent average of 0.5 cents. And now we are in trading halt. Overdue for good news on this one - still a sentimental investor in this one rather than a savvy trader


----------



## gone2thepack (17 April 2009)

J.B.Nimble said:


> Something is up. Big volume spike today and prices up as high as 2.5 cents from recent average of 0.5 cents. And now we are in trading halt. Overdue for good news on this one - still a sentimental investor in this one rather than a savvy trader




Something is stiring in the wind.....not sure if its good news or not,but the delayed trading halt,may have given the game away and caused the large volumes of share trading  eh?
Was watching with intrest,but might have a punt,given the share price is still low compared to what it was at one stage or another.Would have been nicer to show some intrest earlier,however nothing ventured nothing,nothing lost(was that it?)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 April 2009)

Simply amazing, this Bio tech/drug medical stock has gone from 0.003 to 7.3c in little over a month, thats a 2430%+ return amazing!!!!!!!!

And from what I can see its not the only bio tech/drug medical stock running up, reminds me of the days of MUL for those that were around back then


----------



## flambouya (21 April 2009)

I know....i bought in at 0.042 and now it is 0.071. Wish I had bought it last week at 0.019!

What do you all think about todays trading halt? You think when it starts on tomorrow or thursday, the price will have positive growth?


----------



## J.B.Nimble (21 April 2009)

I hope that as the starter of this thread Tech/A was all over this run. For anyone that bought in at less than half a cent this has been an absolute stunner....

As for the forthcoming announcment, it is impossible to read. They are very conservative in the their tone as always. Even if this announcement doesn't bring the hoped for good news, there is a great little company behind this story with some great development going on. Going to be a big story one day...


----------



## joeyjoejoe (21 April 2009)

I was looking very very closley at this market mover on friday when it hit 0.02 and retracted back to 0.019 i said to myself.. ill check back in on mondays open and i completely forgot until i had a look this morning saw the pre open @ 0.045 ...left it alone thinking id missing the boat and then checked again in the afternoon

doh!!!


----------



## UPKA (22 April 2009)

From their annual report:

The Group has also completed its detailed proposal with the US Army for the previously announced funding for the planned Phase 2 clinical trial of NNZ-2256, and this proposal has been accepted by the US Army. The agreement between the Group and the US Army is currently being finalised and the Directors have a reasonable expectation that this will be completed by the end of April 2009.


----------



## johannlo (22 April 2009)

I jumped in at 4.3, was laughing as the trading halt hit at 7.1, now back to 4.6 

I'm no good with these penny biotech stocks lol.

Does anyone have any insight as to what the latest announcement means (both short and long term POV)?


----------



## UPKA (22 April 2009)

johannlo said:


> I jumped in at 4.3, was laughing as the trading halt hit at 7.1, now back to 4.6
> 
> I'm no good with these penny biotech stocks lol.
> 
> Does anyone have any insight as to what the latest announcement means (both short and long term POV)?




only 1 of the expected 2 announcements are released, and NNZ-2256 is the bigger of the two. some ppl are probably disappointed not seeing it coming out with today's ann. This is high risk play, with ~1m left in the bank, the company needs all the fundings it can get to keep the wheels turning. And US Army isn't short of money


----------



## johannlo (22 April 2009)

Aah that explains why the announcement bears no relation to my newbie eyes to the questions they outlined in the trading halt  thanks!


----------



## J.B.Nimble (22 April 2009)

johannlo said:


> I jumped in at 4.3, was laughing as the trading halt hit at 7.1, now back to 4.6
> 
> I'm no good with these penny biotech stocks lol.
> 
> Does anyone have any insight as to what the latest announcement means (both short and long term POV)?





Don't stress too much over the funding. US DOD won't let the research on NNZ-2256 stop for lack of funding. That funding story will come too light soon enough.

This announcement makes me pretty happy as it was a TV news story on their anti-cancer program that initially got me interested in this company. This is early stage development but exciting stuff. I'm glad they have kept it in house rather than flogging it off for a quick buck as it appeared likely a few months ago.

Short term trading fun aside this is a long termer for the very patient.


----------



## johannlo (23 April 2009)

Damn and I had this in my 'speculative' pile, might have to give your comments some thought, thanks for your advice.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (23 April 2009)

well i took up a small holding today after i was stopped out of (bly)boart longyear.

i feel like ive turned up late for the party though,would have been a nice pick
up at 1cent or less!!!


----------



## johannlo (30 April 2009)

On another run today but only started after lunch!!! up from 3.6 to 4.2 right now, no announcements or anything official to account for this. 

No 'major' trades either the biggest trade today is 283,659 XT @ 4.5  which is ~12k dollars. 

Anybody with insight?


----------



## johannlo (1 July 2009)

ANNOUNCEMENT - 14 million in funding from Uncle Sam's army

Phew that was looking like a close run thing as it dipped into the high 1s....


----------



## gaps (1 July 2009)

Neuren obtains further US$14 million funding from US Army 

• Most costs for the upcoming NNZ-2566 Phase 2 trial to be funded by US Army 
• Total US Army funding represents approximately A$0.09 per share non-dilutive funding 
• US FDA approves IND for NNZ-2566 Phase 2 trial 
• US FDA grants “Fast Track” status 

hi, how would that A$0.09 valuation be compared with yesterday's closing of A$0.024?? anyone would care to share? thanks in advance!


----------



## johannlo (1 July 2009)

Its not the same as having that amount in the bank as they have to spend it on that drug development and trial. They can't put it away for a rainy day, invest in something else, etc. so discount the valuation. 

Previous to this announcement the cashflow situation was looking very dicey and everything was basically hinging on this announcement (which was anticipated, but we didn't know yay or nay or if yay how much $$$ etc.)

Still very much focused whether or not the drug succeeds. Indicators are that it will, or at least the US army thinks so, but who really knows.  

After today's mad bull run I opted to take profits but I'm anticipating a retrace as most of today has been driven by traders. If it holds at 5c or above (no reason why not though I don't have any TA to back this up) then could be a good re-entry point. I don't buy into all the rampers who claim open at 7c and up to 11c tommorrow, the mad run is over and if its going to go to 11 it won't be overnight.

If you're not a gambler (and if you are should you really be in the stock market unless you're a gun trader?) and you missed out on the beginning then I would wait to see where this consolidates before punting. If the drug does make it then it will be worth a lot more than 11c anyway whereas if it falls in a heap and you chased the bull market you could be looking at a nasty loss. My hard earned experience as a newbie w/ biotechs I didn't know much about before punting. 

Still a long way to go before the end game, proceed w/ caution (its a biotech, and an aussie one at that!!!).


----------



## eMark (10 July 2009)

Todays Announcement

10 July 2009
The Company Announcements Office
ASX Limited
Neuren Pharmaceuticals Limited
Share Purchase Plan
On 1 July 2009 Neuren Pharmaceuticals Limited (Neuren or the Company) announced that it would make another offer under its Share Purchase Plan (SPP) to shareholders. In compliance with ASX Listing Rules, Neuren provides the following information:
1. Neuren is offering each shareholder with a registered address in Australia or New Zealand a minimum of A$900 and a maximum of A$10,000 worth of new fully paid ordinary shares in the capital of the Company at a price of A$0.03 per share.
2. The SPP will be available to Australian and New Zealand shareholders who purchase shares on or before 13 July 2009 and are registered shareholders at 7.00pm (AEST) on 16 July 2009 (the Record Date).
3. The maximum number of shares which may be issued (without shareholder approval) is 77,239,293. Given the number of shareholders in Australia and New Zealand this SPP offer may be over-subscribed in which case the Company reserves the right to scale back acceptances or seek shareholder approval to issue a greater number of new fully paid ordinary shares.
4. Custodians acting as trustee or nominee in respect of more than one beneficiary will be able to apply for up to A$10,000 of new shares for each different beneficiary provided they give the certification and details of each beneficiary required by the Australian Securities and Investments Commission (ASIC) Class Order CO 09/425.
5. The new shares will on allotment rank equally with existing ordinary shares on issue.
6. The Company is able to make this offer to Australian shareholders without providing a disclosure document in accordance with class order relief provided by ASIC and the New Zealand Securities Act (Neuren Pharmaceuticals Limited) Exemption Notice 2009. A waiver has been sought from ASX regarding the recent increase in maximum subscription amount per annum by ASIC which exceeds the relevant Listing Rule exception. As noted above, should this SPP offer be over-subscribed the Company reserves the right to seek shareholder approval pursuant to ASX Listing Rule 7.1 for all or a part of the oversubscribed shares to be issued in the SPP.
7. The letter to shareholders setting out the terms of the SPP will be mailed to shareholders on 20 July 2009. Neuren Pharmaceuticals Limited
ARBN 111 496 130
8. The purposes of the SPP are to give shareholders the opportunity to subscribe for shares at a discounted share price of A$0.03 per share without having to incur brokerage fees, and to raise additional funds for the Company to meet working capital requirements.
Yours sincerely
Mr Rob Turnbull
Chief Financial Officer


----------



## eMark (10 July 2009)

Re - Todays announcement

Any comments from more experienced longer term holders of this stock?

It would be much appreciated

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ramblings from a newbie (Re NEU)

* From what I read this SPP was NOT UNEXPECTED. 

* From what I have read, you can only purchase 10,000 dollars worth through the SPP. Not a lot really (333,333). 

* The amount purchased has no relationship to the number of shares you already own? 

* So if you really want to stock up, you have to buy on market anyway?

* It doesn't appear to hugely dilutionary?

* Also, in a way, why do they need to do a capital raing when they have recently been awarded 14m of funding from the army. 

(I have been told that funds are now exhausted, reason for the new capital raising. Also the 14 m from the army was subsidising the exisiting expenses already spent on the trials so far).

* What's the likelihood of NEU pulling off a coup, and becoming successful? Obviously that question is from an investment point of view, not a traders point of view.

Just throwing it out there....

Also where does NEU stand in relationship to PRR Regarding potential success?

i.e. Which horse would you bet on?

Cheers

eMark


----------



## pointr (13 July 2009)

I regard our small holding in NEU now as more of a donation to a medical charity.
I didn't subscribe to the last SPP and nor will I to this one. My 'confidence' was particularly shaken by their trial of a compound to treat cognitive impairment following open heart surgery. It turns out from their study there wasn't significant impairment to begin with. It's acceptable not to find a cure for something, but couldn't they at least be sure there was a disease to start with.


----------



## nesta3 (29 October 2009)

Over the last week NEU has been slowly creeping up, it could be because of the recent patent story that they are yet to announce which I am hoping that they will announce very soon for a quick few dollars...

Anybody else feel the same???


----------



## desjosie (19 October 2011)

http://www.neurenpharma.com/ssl/cms/files_cms/NEU%20Bell%20Potter%20Research%20Oct11.pdf

New Bell Potter report dated 18.10.2011
a 0.12c-0.21c sp predicted

good close today .023c ..up from .017c


----------



## erichmj (30 November 2011)




----------



## michael_selway (23 October 2012)

erichmj said:


>




Anyone still hold these? It's gone up a bit these few days ^^ Thanks M.S


----------



## pavilion103 (29 October 2012)

Yes. In at 3.5c last week. 

I'm not a buy and hold guy though so will look to ride this move and exit.


----------



## Country Lad (24 July 2013)

desjosie said:


> New Bell Potter report dated 18.10.2011
> a 0.12c-0.21c sp predicted




They still have it as a speculative buy - target 17c - as at their last bulletin 13 June.  This one fooled me.  I saw the break from 6 cents but thought it a bit risky.  Then nothing much happened with the announcement of receiving 2 new patents so I didn't pay too much attention to it.  6 days later, away it went.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## piggybank (25 November 2013)

Still going north in a channel - of a sorts.....


----------



## pixel (12 November 2014)

piggybank said:


> Still going north in a channel - of a sorts.....




One year and some good news later, we're back there:


----------



## peaksta (21 January 2015)

Hi Guys, first time poster and newish (12 months) small time trader. I bought Neuren at .09 and have made approx 70% with my measly $1000. My question is - do you tend to sit on these small time medical companies all the way through when reports seem positive for the future, or am I just being greedy here.

Thanks


----------



## pixel (10 April 2015)

peaksta said:


> Hi Guys, first time poster and newish (12 months) small time trader. I bought Neuren at .09 and have made approx 70% with my measly $1000. My question is - do you tend to sit on these small time medical companies all the way through when reports seem positive for the future, or am I just being greedy here.
> 
> Thanks




Hello peaksta,
sorry I missed your Q at the time.
You may have noticed since that greed can be a two-edged sword, unless you know more about the company and its prospects. But even so, the correct answer to your question is "It depends."
... on whether you want to trade small positions for quick small profits,
... or whether you think you know the prospects and reap larger rewards over a longer timeframe,




I have been trading Neuren in medium-sized bites as the swings allowed. At the time of the Trading Halt, I was sitting on a small position (20k). I read and re-read the announcement and couldn't find any reason to suspect a complete wipe-out. Their drug is still effective, in the pipeline, and on track to be marketed. 
Other people may see it differently - maybe they'll join this discussion with their ideas...

Today's breakout bodes well for next week; I get the feeling that another announcement - most likely better than the last - will be released shortly.


----------



## peaksta (13 April 2015)

Thanks Pixel, really appreciate you taking the time to reply. I have held on to them and was pleased to see they rebounded. Hope you are correct regarding upcoming news.

I guess with a drug it really is a wait and see and the negative response to, as you correctly stated, a monor setback, certainly showed me the voliatility here. I probably need to reasses goals as you stated above and work out if I know enough to believe I should see it through to the end date (doubtful, I am no scientist or doctor but could research) or just take some well earned profit when and if it happens


----------



## pixel (3 July 2015)

After a further slide, I think I see some signs of bottoming. In the absence of progress reports, I'm only taking small positions, but p&v suggests "someone might know something".


----------



## pixel (22 July 2015)

It seems the Market is waiting for an update on the orphan status of trofinotide - and expecting the news to be good 





At HC they're talking about trials and an upcoming reference to autism. Sure, such a reference would create a stir, but I'm rather skeptical when reading opinions "across the road". As I'm not familiar with the admin and legal aspects of the pharma industry, I can only go by the chart.


----------



## pixel (13 October 2015)

It took a while, but the last two announcements could be what we've been waiting for.
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01670922
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01671358

I am accumulating.


----------



## pixel (7 December 2015)

Today's announcement was definitely the one worth waiting for 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01693557

Looking back to early August, I placed a sell order for most of my holding at 12.5c, which was taken out before others decided to take profit as well. I kept a free-carried remainder and will consider topping up if she drops back to close the gap.


----------



## pixel (11 January 2016)

Can the big gap be considered closed? 
okay, it didn't quite drop back sub-10c, but I'm inclined to ignore the 0.1 or 0.5 for now.




After trading the swings, I'm back with one posi, hopefully for longer-term into 13c+ upside.
Good luck to fellow holders


----------



## pixel (10 March 2017)

According to today's announcement, NEU will be kicked out of the All Ordinaries.
(my last foray ended with a stop-out when 13c held firm as resistance.)


----------



## greggles (4 September 2018)

Neuren Pharmaceuticals looks to have bounced off $1 and is now back at $1.42 following the sell-off that commenced on 7 August when NEU announced that it has entered into an exclusive North American License Agreement with ACADIA Pharmaceuticals Inc. for the development and commercialization of trofinetide for Rett syndrome. The sell-off saw the NEU share price collapse from around $2.75 to $1 over a three week period.

The sell-off looks to have been dramatically overdone and I wish I had seen this one last week during the couple of days of consolidation after it touched $1. In the absence of any bad news, I expect it won't take long for Neuren Pharmaceuticals to get back to $2.

If there is something that I am missing about the deal with ACADIA Pharmaceuticals, please let me know.


----------



## Ann (20 May 2019)

*Neuren’s NNZ-2591 drug candidate alleviates Pitt Hopkins and Angelman syndrome symptoms*

Neuren Pharmaceuticals (ASX: NEU) has revealed positive pre-clinical results for its NNZ-2591 drug candidate on Pitt Hopkins and Angelman syndromes.

According to Neuren, its NNZ-2591 drug is a synthetic analogue of the neurotrophic peptide cyclic glycine proline, which occurs natural in the brain.

In addition to having a positive effect on Pitt Hopkins and Angelman, Neuren has also demonstrated the drug’s efficacy in pre-clinical models of Parkinson’s disease, stroke, traumatic brain injury, peripheral neuropathy, Fragile X, Phelan-McDermid, memory impairment and multiple sclerosis.

*Pitt Hopkins syndrome*
Pitt Hopkins syndrome is a neurodevelopment condition in males and females and is caused by the loss of one copy or a mutation of the TCF4 gene on chromosome 18.

The syndrome is characterised by developmental delays with moderate to severe intellectual disability, behavioural differences, hyperventilation, breath holding, seizures, lack of speech, sleep disturbance, gastrointestinal issues, distinctive facial features and stereotypic hand movements.

In these latest pre-clinical test, NNZ-2591 was trialled in the TCF4 mutation mouse model, which exhibits features of Pitt Hopkins in humans.

Normal mice were compared to those with a disrupted TCF4 gene, and its was found after six weeks, NNZ-2591 normalised the deficits in all the tests of hyperactivity, daily living, learning and memory, sociability, motor performance and stereotypy.

“All positive confirmatory measures were statistically significant,” the company stated. More...

Here we see a large volume spike, anyone using a volume spike as a potential buy indicator needs to be cautious as it may be an outflow of money. Here we see the Twiggs weekly money flow indicator showing an outflow of money on the news.


----------



## Boggo (3 September 2019)

@tech/a 
This is a stock you asked about way back in 2007 !
Not the sort of overall chart that I like but similiar in some ways to the IFN consolidation breakout.
It came up in a weekly scan that I usually run mid week (Wed or Thur) to see if any potential candidates have raised their heads. Bought into this before the week finished at 1.78 as its depth behaviour indicated interest.

(click to expand)


----------



## barney (3 September 2019)

Boggo said:


> @tech/a
> This is a stock you asked about way back in 2007 !




Yeah I saw that … it was a few cents back then.  I thought …  Tech must be filthy rich … lol

After inspection … Share consolidation in late 2017 at 20:1 …… life goes on


----------



## Go Figure (30 September 2021)

Neuren trials continue to progress as expected, Trofinetide results are expected in the upcoming quarter the potential to help so many with this drug and have a decent SP upside is notable.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (7 December 2021)

Go Figure said:


> Neuren trials continue to progress as expected, Trofinetide results are expected in the upcoming quarter the potential to help so many with this drug and have a decent SP upside is notable.



Great call mate! I bought some at the close for $3.25. Looked like it was getting capped at $3.40, hopefully the seller gets bulldozed over the next few days


----------



## Swervin Mervin (9 December 2021)

Pushed on to touch $4 today. Looking strong. Hopefully it does an NVX or VUL style move in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 December 2021)

Too early. I was lining it for the 2022 competition. The recent webinar is interesting.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 December 2021)

I dropped this in, elsewhere on the net

Tuesday, pm: ......
A graph of NEU over the last few years looks like an outline of SW USA landscape, of mesas and buttes in a desert landscape.

On a broad brush, there have been at least 6 times the SP has jumped sometimes more than 100%, and over just a  few days. But then the declines have been just as rapid, so we have a 50c stock that has made it to $3 now four times, only to track back to $1 or thereabouts. And that is not taking into account dilutions and cap raisings along the way.

Today there has been a *91% jump, *from $1.70 overnight to close at $3.25. All based on favourable Phase III results.

Neuren Pharmaceuticals (ASX: NEU) today reported that its partner for trofinetide in North America, Acadia Pharmaceuticals (Nasdaq: ACAD), has announced positive top-line results from the pivotal, Phase 3 Lavender™ study evaluating the efficacy and safety of trofinetide in 187 girls and young women aged 5 to 20 years with _Rett_ _syndrome_.

    Neuren CEO Jon Pilcher commented:


> _We are delighted with these robustly positive results and are now eager to see trofinetide progress through the regulatory approval process.  We are very grateful to the Rett syndrome community ... the patients, their caregivers, study site personnel, physicians and everyone who participated in the Lavender study, as well as in the two Phase 2 studies from Neuren that paved the way_.




 and on Wednesday, pm: ....
Neuron stands to receive an automatic upfront payment of $111 million if the US healthcare regulator, the Food and Drug Administration (FDA), approves trofinetide for commercial use, with an additional $US350 million ($492 million) in sales milestones and double digit royalty payments up for grabs on the drug’s commercial sales:


> _Acadia said they are going to submit the NDA [new drug application] to the FDA mid 2022_, CEO Jon Pilcher said. _They will have a meeting with the FDA first to go over it all. Because it is an orphan drug it should get priority review, which is only a six month or abbreviated review. So by the end of next year, or very beginning of 2023, they should get approval and be able to launch._




Karst Peak Capital biotech analyst Hashan De Silva said:


> _We believe that the Neuren share price is significantly undervalued at these levels, with the upside largely derisked following the phase three results of trofinetide. Acadia forecasts peak sales of $US500 million for the Rett indication alone and only in the US market. Assuming a 12 per cent royalty, Neuren would receive [around] $85 million in royalties from Acadia which have a 100 per cent EBIT margin. This income stream alone should be worth over $1 billion using a modest multiple._


----------



## Swervin Mervin (10 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I dropped this in, elsewhere on the net
> 
> Tuesday, pm: ......
> A graph of NEU over the last few years looks like an outline of SW USA landscape, of mesas and buttes in a desert landscape.
> ...



Exactly why I don’t think its to early for a VUL or NVX style run. All have similar capital structures and all are way off making any money. I’ll check back in this time next week but I’ll be surprised if it isn’t in the $5 to $6 range by then


----------



## peter2 (16 September 2022)

It's been nine months since the last post on *NEU*. For most of 2022 the price traded in a range before exploding higher. 






I bought the latest BO with a partial position (stupidly) and added to day at 6.75 since price looks likely to go higher. 

Noticed an interesting thing in today's closing price auction. Close at 4pm was 6.79 but after the closing auction where several million shares were transacted (triple the days volume), the closing price was 7.18 (+5.7%).


----------



## peter2 (18 October 2022)

The demand for *NEU* has remained quite strong during the general market selloffs recently. Hit new highs today. 

Next FDA news is not due until March 23, but methinks the insiders are happy with the outlook for *NEU*.


----------

